# Keyboard Connector Issue (Ribbon Cables) HP Laptop



## Maozilla (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi,

So recently my laptop has been making loud whirring noises, so after doing a bit of research I figured it was either going to be my hard drive (very unlikely considering the vibrations and source of the noise) or my fan. I blew it with some compressed air and nothing really changed.

So me and a buddy, being the _geniuses_ we are, decided to unscrew the casing from my laptop to pull the keyboard off in order to get a better look at the fan. In the process, we ended up unattaching 3 ribbon cables connecting the power supply, the keyboard and the touchpad from the keyboard plate to the motherboard.

I took a picture here so you guys have a general idea:









And here's another view of the keyboard plate (containing the keyboard, touchpad and power button):









Basically, reconnecting these 3 ribbon cables is going to be a big headache considering how short they are and how little space I will have to work.

My question is: Is there an easier way to reconnect these ribbon cables? I can get the power supply cable very easily and can get the touchpad as well with a little work but the keyboard has me completely dumbfounded.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi moazilla, welcome to tsf,

whats the make and model of laptop?
did it damage the zif connectors when you pulled the cables out?


----------



## Maozilla (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry, I forgot to post the model. It's a HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook PC. At least that's all that my computer > system properties tells me.

Now, there's nothing damaged. I'm sure of that. It's just the problem of physically reconnecting the ribbon cables that I'm having a hard time of. In order to reconnect all three ribbon cables, I have a few centimeters of width in which I can stick pliers in there and hope to reconnect them. I realize that there's probably no way to fix this other than brute force or having somebody more skilled do it, but I just wanted to check if anybody had an easier solution.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi agian,

here is a manual for your laptop it will show you how to take keyboard off.
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01035677.pdf


----------



## Maozilla (Dec 15, 2010)

Actually, that's a different model from my laptop.

Here's a list from the HP site showing my laptop model: http://www.shopping.hp.com/series/c...d=in_r329_personalization/browse1/landing_SDP

Everything, from the keyboard to the touchpad to the power button is on one piece. I'm also having difficulty finding a manual for my model, because they must have updated it or something... all the pavilion dv6t model manuals I find all have the keyboard as a separate piece from the power button or mouse.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

on the bottom of the laptop should be a sticker with the exact model number. i have not seen a laptop that is all one peice.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

here is an example of a model number 
dv6t-1100
you can go here and it will tell you step by step instructions for the model of your laptop just pick the model and it will be at the bottom of page.


----------



## Maozilla (Dec 15, 2010)

Maybe I'm not familiar with computers or maybe I'm just being stupid, but I've checked every aspect of the computer up and down and I cannot find a model number. This is the closest thing that I can get:









Now, I'm pretty sure that everything is just one piece unless the keyboard can be removed from that piece, but everything looks really tightly attached with lots of tapes and screws. Here are some more pictures so you understand:








Note how everything is on one piece.









This is the underside of my keyboard. I, at least, think that it's pretty firmly attached.

So basically, I'm not asking for a replacement keyboard, I'm not asking how to disconnect my keyboard or remove it... I'm just asking to reconnect my completely functional keyboard onto my completely functional computer when my keyboard is just one big piece containing the power button, touchpad and keyboard.


----------



## Maozilla (Dec 15, 2010)

Never mind! I got it all fixed!

We basically cut a metal piece that was supporting the short keyboard ribbon cable to give us a few centimeters more room to work with and then covered the cut area with some duct tape. Got everything reconnected.

Greatly appreciate the help anyway!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

could you take a picture of top of keyboardwith the screen fully opened.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

sorry could nott be any more help but glad you got it together.


----------

